# Water Well



## JanandGaylin (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi All,

We purchased a property in Martinchelle which is in Santarem, near Abrantes. We have 3 wells on our land and was wandering if anyone knows where to find someone that services wells and make them safe. No one has lived in this house for almost 25 years so we have to really sort out the safety and also service or replace pumps etc etc. any adviceplease anyone?

Thank you.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi, Any competent local plumber will be able to advise/supply and fit surface pumps for water wells - assumes the water is less then 10m from surface or a down hole pump is needed. If you look in your local town you should find agricultural/electrical supplier or LaroyMerlin (there's one in Santarém) and ask about Bomba da Agua to get an idea of whats available/prices. Beware not to shout "Bomba da Aqua" in a foreign accent as the word for pump and bomb are the same. Also on OLX are a lot of related hardware listed to whet you appetite https://www.olx.pt/equipamentos-e-ferramentas/equipamento-industrial/q-bomba-de-agua-olx/ Your local council will advise on the labs to send samples of water for analysis and also may be able to advise generally on the wells in the local area because water extraction is dynamic so what you get now, in terms of quantity and quality, is not necessary the same as what you get in a months time. It also depends on what you are going to do with the water, it can also be seasonal as some wells dry up for part of the year, you need to check distances and condition from any fosse and run off. Water and water extraction is becoming an issue in many places so there may be local regulations where you are which differ or are administered differently. You may also ask about having a borehole drilled for water in case you need one in the future, I no longer have a drill rig so no longer do this stuff.


----------



## JanandGaylin (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi, thank you so much for your reply and taking the time, this has been the best advice and info we had so far, many may thanks!!!


----------

